# Elevador para tubo fluorescente en 12v



## agustinmista (Abr 18, 2007)

Hola gente maravillosa del foro... hoy les tengo dos dudas...
pero primero les cuento que es lo que estoy necesitando...

necesito hacer un elevador para un tubo fluorescente de 32w (redondo grande), me base en el siguiente circuito de pablin. 
el problema que tengo es que en cierta ocasion arme este circuito con los 2n3055, al conectarlo a un tubo de 40w anduvo un par de horas hasta que se quemó una resistencia y un transistor del oscilador.... será problema del circuito? mio? alquien ya lo probó?

ahora  mi segunda consulta... como en la ocacion anterior al armarlo, si uno tocaba los 2  colectores, estos daban una descarga considerable(pateaban jaja) y como este circuito debe estar al alcance de niños, mascotas, curiosos etc... se me ocurrió cambiar los 2n3055 por los tip3055 y aislarlos dentro del gabinete con niples... son iguales estos transistores? 

bueno aunque sencillas (para ustedes) se me complico bastante la cosa cuando dejó de funcionar la primera vez... asi que espero me den su opinion compañeros del foro...

desde ya gracias 
Agustin!


----------



## George (Abr 20, 2007)

Me parece que en tu circuito hay un problema de corrientes inductivas. Es decir el secundario del transformador (lado de 6V) es una carga altamente reactiva con lo que en las conmutaciones ambos terminales del transformador van a crear picotazos de tensiones altas (es posible que hablemos de centenas de voltios) y de ahí que te cogieran calambre. Estas tensiones pueden estropear los dos transistores por sobretensión en cuestión de segundos y por tanto hay que proteger los transistores.
Lo mejor será que añadas dos diodos de 1A en cada uno de los devanados. Creo que con un diodo normal 1n4007 será suficiente ya que la velocidad no es crítica. El cátodo de cada diodo se conecta a +6V y el ánodo de cada diodo al colector de cada transistor.
Lo que me extraña es que los transistores 2N3055 y TIP3055, que por cierto son prácticamente iguales, no tengan algún tipo de protección frente a esto siendo especiales para conmutación de potencia.
También podrías añadir un fusible a la fuente de +6V.

un saludo


----------



## agustinmista (Abr 20, 2007)

Muchas gracias compañero George probaré intentar la solucion del diodo...
Vere si funciona y les cuento...

Atte Agustin!


----------



## George (Abr 25, 2007)

Tengo una duda. Es muy posible que una vez eliminadas esas sobretensiones con los diodos que te indico es muy probable que el tubo fluorescente no se encienda ya que este mismo arranca por la sobretensión transitoria de una reactancia (en este caso la del transformador). Pruébalo y si no se enciende habrá que pensar en usar otro tipo de protección para los transistores, pero que no elimine el picotazo inicial tal como un condensador y una resistencia (de bajo valor) entre colector y emisor, etc.

saludos


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 2, 2007)

hola : este circuito es de la misma pagina que decís:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/fluor40w/index.htm

Es de 8 w  mas pero yo los e usado hasta 10 w y es mas sencillo 8) 

saludos


----------



## hrusso (Feb 1, 2010)

hola estoy experimentando con lamparas de bajo consumo el circuito mas sencillo me da bueb resultado pero megustaria saber si alguien me puede orientar como alterar los valores para que funcione con 6 volts,cuatro pilas, a bajo consumo desde ya muchas gracias atte Hector.


----------



## edgarcerquer (Oct 29, 2013)

es muy bueno tu circuito gracias


----------

